# FS: 2011 Fischer Progressor 9+ 170cm



## Philpug (Sep 17, 2011)

Of course with bindings, Pro Z13's and a full Start Haus tune and come shipped with storage wax. 

Specs: 
Length: 170cm
Dims: 117/70/100
TR: 15M (dual radius 17M/13M)


HERE is the Product page.

$399.00 + $25.00 for shipping.


----------



## hammer (Sep 18, 2011)

Are these used/demo skis? If so, do you have a picture of them?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 18, 2011)

would this be a good choice for firm east coast days and some recreational racing (nastar) for a hack?


----------



## Philpug (Sep 19, 2011)

hammer said:


> Are these used/demo skis? If so, do you have a picture of them?


These have ONE day on them, a customer asked me to sell them for them. They have the regular binding, not a demo binder. I will try to get a picture up tonight.




gmcunni said:


> would this be a good choice for firm east coast days and some recreational racing (nastar) for a hack?


Very good ski for that. The Progressor will reward good technique and will not punish you for being a hack. :beer: IMHO, the Fischers in this class are about the easiest skis to ski as compared to Volkl, Nordica and even the Blizzards.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 19, 2011)

Here is a picture


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.541598,-119.889169


----------



## hammer (Sep 20, 2011)

Checked over on EpicSki...already sold. :sad:


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2011)

i came very close to pulling trigger on this.  my hesitation was i want a 100+ pow ski more than a carver/racer.

i'd get more use out of the carver/racer but that type of logic doesn't work on me...


----------



## hammer (Sep 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i came very close to pulling trigger on this.  my hesitation was i a 100+ pow ski more than a carver/racer.
> 
> i'd get more use out of the carver/racer but that type of logic doesn't work on me...


I just wanted to verify the condition...but I was too slow to respond.

Reality is that practically all of my time is on hardpack groomers, and my current all-mountain skis do well for me on that but they can be chattery when pushed.  I demo'ed the Progressors a while ago and they were on the stiff side but more solid than my current skis.  Think they would have been a good fit...oh well.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 20, 2011)

Yep, they sold.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i came very close to pulling trigger on this.  my hesitation was i want a 100+ pow ski more than a carver/racer.



I'm sure Phil could find you a pair of those at a good price too.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm sure Phil could find you a pair of those at a good price too.



LOL, no doubt!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> LOL, no doubt!



I'm thinking about getting some new race skis for the season. If I do I'll sell you my Progressor 9's (175's) with only 2 seasons of mostly night league skiing on them. If you're interested of course.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm thinking about getting some new race skis for the season. If I do I'll sell you my Progressor 9's (175's) with only 2 seasons of mostly night league skiing on them. If you're interested of course.



perhaps... let me know when you decide.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 23, 2011)

Go for it gary-- love my Fischer RC's I bought last year-- all those post thaw-freeze days when the bumps were unskiable granite were actually enjoyable cruising on the groomed "hard pack".


----------

